# Incredible strength



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They are both in fantastic shape.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are two members of the Chinese Cyborg Red Army dance team. First they seek to win dance competitions, then the World. Muahahahahahaha!!!! Puny humans.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Two individuals so intuned with one eachother they're as one organism I'm so in awe


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I sprained something watching that. All kidding aside, a fantastic display of athleticism and a testimony to the capability range within humans, just not this human


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought it was going to be a vid of a strong-man pushing a bus or something but... WOW!! WOW OH WOW!!!! Those guys are AMAAAAZING!!!! Not just the strength but the CONTROL to do that all so slowly! So much harder than doing it quickly! Seriously, just amazing!!


----------

